# Nintendo wi fi usb connector - won't install



## madzone (Nov 26, 2007)

My son bought this while I was away and has tried to install it tonight. It won't do it and the computer went into safe mode at one point. The error report said it was due to the ATI Graphics card.

I have no idea how the usb thing is supposed to work or even if it will work at all (I wouldn't have let him buy it myself) Any ideas as to what could be going wrong? I swtiched the firewall off while I was trying to install it and that made a bit of a difference but it still didn't install.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 27, 2007)

It's for the Nintendo Wii console isn't it?

It uses a chipset that can be used on PC's i think, if you google it you can download the drivers.

Otherwise I have no idea what your going on about, why would you want a Nintendo Wi Fi USB adapter for your PC?


----------



## madzone (Nov 27, 2007)

It's for his DS so he can play games with people over the internet.
That's as much as I know


----------



## Radar (Nov 28, 2007)

It's so a nintendo can piggyback on the back of a PC's existing net connection using its inbuilt wifi. If the OP doesn't have a wifi router or if their wii won't connect to it correctly, this lets them get online, albeit at the inconvenience of having to have the PC up and running whenever the wii needs net access.

Madz, is this the beastie ??







From reading about them they seem to be a severely lobotomised piece of kit that will only talk to a DS or a Wii.

Proprietry lock-in for teh w1n


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 28, 2007)

Icouldn't get the Nintendo one to work with a DS but it worked for PSP.We ended up buying an £8 ASUS one that installed flawlessy


----------

